# Lickhill Manor....The Big One!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, just a reminder about this years global get together,  73 attendees to date, 25 members on the list not yet confirmed please do so asap via the Rally team, or ask to be removed from the list, if you've had a change of mind. We still have 27 spaces available to make this a memorable occasion.

See here for more info, and to add your name to the rally. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=88

Regards MnD


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Do I need to contact the site to pay and then conform or can I just confirm now ?

Malcolm


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

BargainHunter said:


> Do I need to contact the site to pay and then conform or can I just confirm now ?
> 
> Malcolm


...ditto...


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi confirm now and pay when you get there

Dave


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

WebAgents said:


> BargainHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to contact the site to pay and then conform or can I just confirm now ?
> ...


me too needs to know 8O


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Simply confirm now, and pay on arrival.... thanks Claypigeon


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Please confirm us... 

We will be arriving on Friday and leaving on Sunday   

Looking forward to this cosy little get together.

Bryan


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Shame, we will be other side or the water then , we realy enjoyed last years MHF meet
Geo


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Great, confirm me please, we also will be arriving on Friday and leaving on Sunday. Looking forward to it

Malcolm


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

M&D

Please confirm me, I have been an athiest for a long time now. We probably wont get there till after 9

Dave

656


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> I have been an athiest for a long time now


Thank God :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A PM has been whizzed off to Snelly to carry out the necessary rites!  

Any more takers for the big one, and I don't mean a ride at Blackpool pleasure beach! :lol:


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Lickhill Manor Rally*

Please confirm me for the rally; arriving Friday leaving Sunday; thanks Pam


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Pam :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

